# Thai coin looks like a €2 coin.



## alamanda (31 Mar 2008)

Not sure if this is the right thread.
Has anyone come across a foreign coin that looks and feels remarkably similar to a 2 euro coin? Was given one a few days ago and only noticed something odd when it was rejected by a parking meter. I meant to hang on to it to check what it was but inadvertently passed it on. It had an image of an onion-domed or turretted building on the 'tail' side, and a head on the other. Just curious if more of them have turned up.


----------



## guest1 (31 Mar 2008)

*Re: 'false' 2 euro coin*

It ain't a fake. The cost of performing such a task would mitigate that. Its from another EU member state. There is probably a slight variation in the weight hence the reason for the rejection.


----------



## ajapale (31 Mar 2008)

*Re: 'false' 2 euro coin*

I posted about this here about 5 years ago it a Thai coin worth about 12cent. 

See AAM thread from 2004:  *Thailand's 10 baht coins, worth 0.26€ looks like 2€ coin.*


----------



## Alex (31 Mar 2008)

*Re: 'false' 2 euro coin*

i have had problems using such a coin in tesco's automated checkouts.


----------



## alamanda (31 Mar 2008)

*Re: 'false' 2 euro coin*

Never assumed it to be a fake.
Now that you mention it, I do remember reading something about Thai coins being passed off as Euros some time ago. Never came across one before though. Thanks for info.


----------



## murphaph (31 Mar 2008)

*Re: 'false' 2 euro coin*

There's a russian coin (well it has cyrillic writing on it) that is a dead ringer for a 2euro coin too.


----------



## damson (1 Apr 2008)

[broken link removed]?


----------



## dtlyn (2 Apr 2008)

alamanda said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread.
> Has anyone come across a foreign coin that looks and feels remarkably similar to a 2 euro coin? Was given one a few days ago and only noticed something odd when it was rejected by a parking meter. I meant to hang on to it to check what it was but inadvertently passed it on. It had an image of an onion-domed or turretted building on the 'tail' side, and a head on the other. Just curious if more of them have turned up.


 

Yeah, I have a couple of these. 

I consider it Karma for the jar of old 5p coins I dumped into the German sweet machines while on exchange in Secondary School


----------



## paddyodoors (3 Apr 2008)

dtlyn said:


> Yeah, I have a couple of these.
> 
> I consider it Karma for the jar of old 5p coins I dumped into the German sweet machines while on exchange in Secondary School


----------



## Welfarite (3 Apr 2008)

These coins are popular for using in cigarette vending machines. Lads I know brought back as many as they dared from a Thailand holiday for this purpose. They even sell them, 4 coins for a fiver.


----------



## wishbone (3 Apr 2008)

dtlyn said:


> Yeah, I have a couple of these.
> 
> I consider it Karma for the jar of old 5p coins I dumped into the German sweet machines while on exchange in Secondary School


 
That's so funny, I remember everyone stacking up on 5p coins when we did a German Exchange back in the 80s...never knew how many smokes you'd get in one of those packs!!


----------



## alamanda (3 Apr 2008)

Looks like bad karma all round. I used to be at the 5p-for-1mark business, too. Some really wonky machines even took old 2pence coins for 2mark ones, giving an even better exchange rate.


----------

